# New 26 Rs



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

while Thursday we pick up our new 26 RS.
Got home and loaded up for our first trip with camper and our last for the season.
Yes Mike & Tim, I really like having the more room. Had the dealer add the clips on the outside for the add-a-room thought we had an extra 2' panel but didn't no big thing just order one. Everthing else went great. Sunday morning the hose was frozen,That didn't phase me at all
The young lad loves having his own bed. Peg like having somewhere to change instead of the bathroom. Should have done this the first time around.
Well I put it to bed for the winter. Let the Mods begin.
Don action


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Glad you got at least one trip in before wrapping it up for winter. Hope you-all
enjoy your 26RS as much as we enjoy ours. Happy modding!
Fred


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Don. Glad you and Peg like it. Don't know if you saw the other post on the egress windows or not, but I would be interested in knowing if yours has an egress window in the port side bunk, and the rear slide.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you enjoyed your camping trip. Ours has been winterized for a couple weeks now.

I am on my last mod for the season. Just putting the finishing touches to the TT pad beside my house. I just finsihed interlocking a parking place for the Outback.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer guys, see you in the spring!!!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone
Can't believe have much more room we have now!
and alot more storage space.
Is it spring yet!!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, I told Clare that you guys had bought the 26RS, and she couldn't remember if you had looked at ours in August or not. Then I mentioned the new 31BHS, or whatever it's called. She sounded interested, and I told her we would need a 1 ton truck to pull it. She said "Oh", then I told her that I would probably get a 1 ton or at least a 3/4 HD when I replaced the Avalanche, and she says "well, I kinda figured the next camper we would buy would be a 5th wheel".









I feel that fever coming on again....

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim, you better get a hold of Mike, he has Tylenol, but he only has two bunks!!!
Just kidding, That sounds awesome Tim.








Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Quick, Tim, try this:


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Brian,
Do you have a list of suppliers? I might need that list! It's getting hard to keep "Mr. Hyde" under control.

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Its a new product and kind of hard to find. Made by the makers of DAMITOL which is a tension reliever for parents.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Made by the makers of DAMITOL which is a tension reliever for parents.


I know it well, and have a long term Rx for it. I'll have to check on the availability of the new product Denyitol at my local pharmacy....

Tim


----------

